# Gesshin Uraku 165mm SKD Nakiri



## Mr.Wizard (Nov 20, 2014)

I am interested in the Gesshin Uraku 165mm SKD Nakiri but I have a concern. It is my understanding that SKD 11 is a version of D2, and that D2 does not hold a fine, low-angle edge well due to very large carbides. Am I correct in thinking that this steel will not hold an edge at as low an angle as Hitachi aogami will? If so to what degree?

Is the blond horn shown below available as an option?


----------



## JBroida (Nov 21, 2014)

yeah... it is essentially d2, but for whatever reason, my experience has led me to believe that this works well at reasonably acute angles... i think it might surprise you. I've seen these sharpened to about 10 degrees per side with no ill effects. The edge is quite long lasting, and rather tough and durable. It wont be quite as nice as blue super for edge taking or the ability to hold low angles, but for what it is, i think it will impress. The edge retention is really pretty good.

On horn color, i only have 1 blonde horn in stock... its not quite the same as the pic, but it is really nice. Its got some light brown streaking in there.


----------



## Mr.Wizard (Nov 22, 2014)

Thank you. Could I get a picture of the one you have? Is there an up-charge for it?

Incidentally the other knife I am considering is the "Nashiji Nakiri" in blue #2 from Epicurean Edge. Either of these would be a gift. I suspect the recipient would like the look of the nashiji finish more but may come to appreciate a knife that requires less care than that? On the other hand I think the stainless cladding on the Uraku would make any scratches it receives more obvious. How does the appearance of that (style of) knife hold up over time?


----------



## Matus (Nov 22, 2014)

Just to mention - I have a small petty in SKD from Yoshikane and it takes and holds very acute and fine edge. It is funny, because in the world of outdoor knives the D2 steel, while highly regarded, is known for have large carbides and therefore being very 'toothy'. Probably different HT I guess.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 22, 2014)

i havent really had any trouble with scratching personally, but i am probably not a normal end user... when i see these in here for sharpening, they all tend to be in pretty decent shape though.

Here are some pics of the one blonde horn we have in stock. No additional charge for this kind of thing as long as we have them in stock.


----------



## Mr.Wizard (Nov 23, 2014)

After consideration I'd like to order that knife, assuming you still have it. Is there a comment field in the order process where I can mention this?


----------



## JBroida (Nov 23, 2014)

yeah... when you order, there is a place in pay pal to put a note to seller... just mention you spoke with me and want the blonde horn. Also, if you want me to sharpen it first, just ask in the note and we will be happy to do that too.


----------



## chinacats (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm sure the oob edge is fine, but you will definitely want to take Jon up on his offer to sharpen


----------



## Mr.Wizard (Nov 25, 2014)

Mr. Broida, for future reference would you please tell me the approximate Rockwell hardness of the blade that is in transit to me?


----------



## JBroida (Nov 25, 2014)

63-64


----------



## Mr.Wizard (Nov 25, 2014)

Thank you.


----------

